# Eye glasses V.S Contact



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been nearsighted all my life, so have had to wear corrective lenses since I was 7 y/o.

I prefer to wear contacts when I'm working with/riding horses. Glasses can get dirty, broken, knocked off your face, and sweat makes them slippery. I don't have time to worry about my eyewear during horse time, so soft contacts are my preference. 

I wear my glasses in the evenings and whenever I'm not doing anything with the horses.

Soft contacts take almost no time to get used to, and they've improved exponentially over the years. They're inexpensive and easy to care for.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wear glasses (can't stand contacts). I just tell my Dr. that I work with large animals and they adjust and tighten the frame so that they don't slip or come off easy. 

I have terrible vision but even when my glasses do come off I can still see enough to work with the horse (till I find them again! :lol


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I am really nearsighted with astigmatism as well. 

Was wearing exclusively glasses for years, but that wasn't really an option for playing soccer and scuba diving, so got some contacts for that and never went back!

I will wear my glasses in the evenings and early mornings (can't see anything without), but to be out and about, I prefer my contacts. Especially in summertime with the current heat and high humidity:shock:


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I have to pick between glasses and contacts, I always go for contacts. I pop them in the morning, forget about them all day and take them out at night. Usually a six months supply will last me WELL over a year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

have both, is my advice. I used to wear contacts all the time, but now I prefer the simplicity of my glasses. I've fallen off the hrose many times, and they've never come off my head.

oh, and btw, you don't get astigmatism from a fall or from blacking out.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Get glasses with aluminum frames. I have not lost or broken mine yet.

I specifically asked what type of glasses would be best for riding and they suggested aluminum as it holds up better and is less likely to break.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Another happy contact wearer here. I could not ride with glasses; I even opt out of sunglasses at times since it drives me crazy to have them on while riding. But I do have glasses, too. Never wear them out and about; wear them occasionally when I'm stuck in the house.

My trainer wears glasses. He can't stand contacts. They work for him.

So you just need to figure out what your preference is. ;-)


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Dh ( astigmatism) wore contacts for a good 7 years.

He finally gave up due to cost, dust, dry air. Occasionally, contacts are easier for him but most of the time glasses are just easier for him.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

If you can for the first year, get both and see which you prefer.
I LOVE my contacts and have used them since I was 8 years old. If you can, get ones with high oxygen permeability, it will help with your eye health. Make sure you are handling them and your eye with clean hands! Since I am in a very dusty area, I use ClearCare to clean them overnight. Hydrogen peroxide based with a metal reactor in the case, it makes them feel SO nice and new by morning.
However, I know some folks have never been able to get used to them, especially in dusty conditions. Dry eye can become a real problem. If you try glasses, tell the fitter all about your activities and requirements for the frames. They will likely recommend a scratch-proof coating on the lenses, too.

Best of luck! Having vision problems is no fun, but hopefully you and the DR find something that works for your eyes and your lifestyle!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have worn glasses since I was in the third grade. I am near-sighted with an astigmatism. I played soccer, did marching band, worked with horses, all with glasses on. I cannot wear contacts. I have tried, but I'm allergic to something in the contact itself or the solution and I develop little white bumps on the insides of my eyelids that make it feel like my eyelids are being ripped apart every time I blink. I have tried multiple different brands and types of both contacts and solutions throughout my life, all with the same result. 

For glasses, I prefer an all-metal frame. They are more adjustable than plastic frames. My glasses right now are metal-rimmed with plastic earpieces. You'll find you definitely have a preference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I wear glasses and have since I was 10 or so. I was never really interested in contacts, I didn't want to touch my eye! Now I wouldn't mind being able to use contacts, but I have very dry eyes and over active tear ducts.. Which means they water when they are dry.. Contacts would only aggravate them.

I have the plastic frames without the adjustable nose piece,its just one molded piece. I use to have metal frames but the nose piece would bother me, or it'd bend and my glasses would look crooked.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Glasses, I use keepers for them

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KRPN2L2?psc=1


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I too am nearsighted with a slight astigmatism but didn't need corrective lenses until I was in my mid-twenties. I had started out with glasses and hated them. They never fit right and slid down my face while riding or if I sweated. I lost them one day moving cows and survived without them for a couple of years.

Went and got glasses the second time, they fit much better and I was able to ride all day with a good pair of glasses with no issues with fit. However them getting knocked is annoying and painful.

Third time to the eye doctor tried contacts. Should also note I have Dry Eye and they are sensitive.
Daily contacts work the best because they are thinner and seem to "breathe" compared to the 2 week lenses and Monthly lenses I have tried. I could never get two weeks or a month out them anyhow.
I need to use drops during the day but that is dependent on the environment I am in. I found Systane Ultra works the best. But still as soon as I get home and don't need to see they come out. I do wear my daily lenses about two days but like Karlie I use the Clean Care system and still might do a gentle scrub with a saline to get the dirt and protein build up off. The regular way of using just a saline solution doesn't get them clean enough for my dry, sensitive eyes.
One thing my eye doctor told me, eat breakfast and drink plenty of water! Eyes use calories and need energy to work properly and ease the strain on them. If your dehydrated your eyes are too. 

I don't love contact lenses but I do like the option of being to wear them. I don't have prescription sunglasses so in the summer or on a sunny day in the snow it's really nice to wear contacts and sunglasses. It is nice to have both so you can use what you are comfortable with depending on what you will be doing. Although someday I would like to get the Lasik and go back to not worrying about it at all!(if I would quit buying saddles and horses I could of had it done already..LOL)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love being able to take my glasses OFF. there is something nice about being able to descend into this place where only things that are very close to me are in focus. the rest is comfortably blurry. and my eyes relax. with any sort of correction, they are "working"and so they are very slightly strained. take the glasses off for ten minutes and it feels so good.

contacts do give you better vision because the lens is so close to the eye, and your own lens. but, in a dusty environment, they can become very uncomfortable.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's been a few years since I've needed either thanks to LASIK, but I always preferred contacts over glasses. I never had any real issues with contacts, other than the occasional bit of dust getting in my eye (which happens occasionally even now without contacts!) but always made sure I handled them 'correctly.' I had friends that would do horrible things to their contact lenses- clean them with spit, leave the daily disposables in for weeks at a time, etc... and many of them did have issues.

I'd wear glasses at home in the morning or evening, but they always made my eyes feel tired if I wore them for long, had glare in the sun, and got water drops on them in the rain. And I just didn't like the feeling of having something on my face all the time. I'd always feel the need to take them off to eat, for example, even though they were obviously not a hindrance to eating.


----------



## texas cowgurl (Oct 13, 2014)

I always had glasses. It's never been a problem with riding or around my horses. They might get dirty, big whoop....


----------

